# Cubase 9 Around the Corner?...



## InLight-Tone (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like Cubase 9 is about to hit, probably the first of December if history proves as Musicians Friend is advertising a free upgrade if you purchase now:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/sear...ue&typeAheadRedirect=true&sB=r&Ntt=cubase+pro

Though I hate speculation threads I wonder what Steiny is going to do with this one, hopefully upgrade the multi window mess interface...


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 1, 2016)

I cant wait. 

The only thing I'm hoping for is more stability and power. Don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not complaining. 8 was significantly faster and Cubase constantly gets more stable. But I'm using a 2500+ template and I still get serious lag every time I locate, or stop playing or anything really. Up to 7 seconds freeze sometimes. 

and when I tempo map and warp the grid, it takes 7 seconds between EVERY move. If that was improved, I would be more thrilled than anything else that could be added.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 1, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Looks like Cubase 9 is about to hit, probably the first of December if history proves as Musicians Friend is advertising a free upgrade if you purchase now:
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/sear...ue&typeAheadRedirect=true&sB=r&Ntt=cubase+pro
> 
> Though I hate speculation threads I wonder what Steiny is going to do with this one, hopefully upgrade the multi window mess interface...


Wait... There's no catch to this? Seems almost too good to be true that for $50 I could update to 8.5 right now and then get 9 when it comes out.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 1, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Wait... There's no catch to this? Seems almost too good to be true that for $50 I could update to 8.5 right now and then get 9 when it comes out.



Assuming that they've got the timing right, it isn't too good to be true. I originally bought a boxed copy of Cubase 7 (at a nice discount, I might add) a few days _after_ Cubase 7.5 dropped, and was given a free upgrade to 7.5. Of course, Steinberg could always change their policy, but there is precedent for Steinberg giving free upgrades within a certain window of time.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 1, 2016)

And Halion? I am waiting for a new version of this greta software. Please Steinberg


----------



## pixel (Nov 10, 2016)

Does anyone ever thought what new full version can bring? Obviously no new video engine till Feb 2017
I just wish to have easier option of 3rd party plugins automation. Sometimes opening menu with 200 parameters and names shortened to 8 letters is time consuming.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 10, 2016)

Here's the grapevine: "It's going to have a tabbed interface, a sampler track and the master rig plugin from wavelab"...(multiple sources).


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 10, 2016)

Tabbed menu system you mean like the one introduced in Wavelab 9, that makes sense but will there be a docked (vs a windowed) interface.. this is the million dollar question.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 10, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Tabbed menu system you mean like the one introduced in Wavelab 9, that makes sense but will there be a docked (vs a windowed) interface.. this is the million dollar question.



All I know is that it will be similar to Sonar and Studio One, which I hope they do it right as that would be my main beef with the old 90's window management...


----------



## Jediwario1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Have they got rid of the need for quicktime player yet (if your using a video in cubase)?


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 11, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> All I know is that it will be similar to Sonar and Studio One, which I hope they do it right as that would be my main beef with the old 90's window management...


Thanks! That's definitely great news.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 11, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> All I know is that it will be similar to Sonar and Studio One, which I hope they do it right as that would be my main beef with the old 90's window management...



Steinberg has never done these things right. Why would we expect them to do it this time? Their big promise of fixing the window management a couple of versions ago is an akward mess - as is a lot of their other user interface inventions.

Sadly, Cubase has a small handful of really nice features keeping me tied to that platform, but I'm so close to jumping ship for Reaper.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2016)

Just took a look at Wavelab 9. Now that's an amazing interface! No reason that wouldn't make it into Cubase 9.
And 99% of the coding should be directly importable.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 11, 2016)

http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/future-proof-os-relying-on-64-bit-3778.html

No 32 bit, No Dorico, or cut down (yet). IMO


----------



## monstercab (Nov 11, 2016)

Two features Cubase is still lacking...

Undo/Redo for anything in the mixer

I don't understand why this is not already in 8.5

DDP Export

Because why not? I bet it would be useful to a lot of users...


----------



## pixel (Nov 11, 2016)

Jediwario1 said:


> Have they got rid of the need for quicktime player yet (if your using a video in cubase)?



Nope. Still testing stage. February is the first month they expect it to be ready (or ready to public tests)


----------



## pixel (Nov 11, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Here's the grapevine: "It's going to have a tabbed interface, a sampler track and the master rig plugin from wavelab"...(multiple sources).


Who need this master rig? It's just already known plugins just in different GUI and one box. Same like mixer 'strip' is nothing else that their plugins available outside the strip. They're lazy on fx department


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm still on 7.5.... is 8 stable enough now? Is it better?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 11, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Here's the grapevine: "It's going to have a tabbed interface, a sampler track and the master rig plugin from wavelab"...(multiple sources).



Do you know what a sampler track is?


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 15, 2016)

It's 149 for me from 7.5.is that a good deal for me?


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 15, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> It's 149 for me from 7.5.is that a good deal for me?


I would update now, as you can use 8.5 as long as 9 may be unstable. Then you can update to 9.5 in one year for $49 at the end of 2018. As long as they do not change their policy, this is really the most affordable way to stay up to date. You pay 50 bugs every two years to stay up to date. It is just a matter of being patient!  I suppose, if a new version would really have some great features that I desperately wanted, I would update earlier, but that didn't happen from my point of view.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 15, 2016)

pixel said:


> Does anyone ever thought what new full version can bring? Obviously no new video engine till Feb 2017
> I just wish to have easier option of 3rd party plugins automation. Sometimes opening menu with 200 parameters and names shortened to 8 letters is time consuming.



Yeah. How about...

Mixconsole Undo
Batch Freeze Channels
Choice of VLC/etc for Video Player
Lock Locators
Asio Guard 2 working with VEPro 6
Track reorder in Mixconsole
Search bar in Preferences
Being able to select multiple tracks and using Q Link (or Shift + Alt) toggling between musical and linear track type
Colouring Multiple Mixconsole tracks by highlighting them and hitting the colour pallet.

Man, I need more coffee but these are things just from the top of my head that I would like to see.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 15, 2016)

Pixelee, if your talking potatoes then yes - go for it! Just eat rice! You don't need so many potatoes, 149 of them have to go!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 15, 2016)

Where is the information of Cubase 9 please?


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 15, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Where is the information of Cubase 9 please?


There is non just speculation. Last 3 updates have been early December.


----------



## pixel (Nov 15, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah. How about...
> 
> Mixconsole Undo
> Batch Freeze Channels
> ...



Track reorder in mixer - definitely must be in 9! 
Still it's like list for 8.6 than full 9. But by looking on what is happening in other DAWs it's probably all what we can expect in new version. 

This + old plugins with new gui and names


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 15, 2016)

pixel said:


> Track reorder in mixer - definitely must be in 9!



Haha! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 15, 2016)

I cannot wait. Do you have a link please? _) LOL


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 15, 2016)

There is no link yet. We are all just speculating.


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 16, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> I would update now, as you can use 8.5 as long as 9 may be unstable. Then you can update to 9.5 in one year for $49 at the end of 2018. As long as they do not change their policy, this is really the most affordable way to stay up to date. You pay 50 bugs every two years to stay up to date. It is just a matter of being patient!  I suppose, if a new version would really have some great features that I desperately wanted, I would update earlier, but that didn't happen from my point of view.



But technically, if you pay 49 every .5 version, isn't that the same thing I'm will be paying at the moment?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 16, 2016)

Honestly, if there is one thing that would be life changing for me, it would be a new RENDER IN PLACE function which works for multitimbral instruments in the rack. As it is right now, if I want to print (Dry) and copy over my Fx info, and I select all midi to render in place, it will print HUNDREDS of blank tracks. One for every instrument I have coming in the return. 

So as someone who needs to print dry, its a bummer I cant use this feature. If I was able to, it would change my whole world......SO much time saved. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 17, 2016)

Jediwario1 said:


> Have they got rid of the need for quicktime player yet (if your using a video in cubase)?



Steinberg has stated they have this as a priority. A couple of months ago they said they were aiming to have this piece of work done, the new video engine by the end of year, this December. Presumably this would be for both Cubase and Nuendo.


----------



## Musicam (Nov 17, 2016)

And Halion, whats happen with Halion?


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 17, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> But technically, if you pay 49 every .5 version, isn't that the same thing I'm will be paying at the moment?


No, you pay 2 bugs more! Seriously, yes! You are right, but with my way of purchasing I can always have the newest version with the exception that I have to wait for every .5 version till October. Buying every new version upon release is definitely more expensive.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 17, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Honestly, if there is one thing that would be life changing for me, it would be a new RENDER IN PLACE function which works for multitimbral instruments in the rack. As it is right now, if I want to print (Dry) and copy over my Fx info, and I select all midi to render in place, it will print HUNDREDS of blank tracks. One for every instrument I have coming in the return.
> 
> So as someone who needs to print dry, its a bummer I cant use this feature. If I was able to, it would change my whole world......SO much time saved.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one!



Yes. Definitely!


----------

